# Startschwierigkeiten des Rechners nach kompletter Stromabtrennung



## Mko (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo Stefan und liebe Hardware-Gemeinde
Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Netzteil BeQuiet Straight Power E5 350W, was mittlerweile schon gut 4-5 Jahre in Betrieb ist und mehrere Rechnergenerationen durchstand.
Ich bin es gewohnt, nach dem Herunterfahren das komplette System, also Computer und Bildschirm, mithilfe einer ausschaltbaren Mehrfachsteckdose vollständig vom Netz zu nehmen und so den Standby-Verbrauch zu minimieren.
Das funktionierte bisher mehrere Jahre völlig ohne Komplikationen und ich konnte mir bisher auch nicht vorstellen, dass dies mal anders sein wird. Nun ist aber vor etwa einer Woche folgendes zum ersten Mal aufgetreten: Schalte ich nun den Strom wieder ein und drücke danach sofort den Startknopf am Rechner, so scheint er massive Spannungsinstabilitäten zu haben, welche sich mit scheinbar wildem, aber gleichmäßigen Blinken aller Lampen am System und Rattern des Laufwerks äußern. Das geht dann nun etwa eine halbe Minute so, wobei sich der Rhythmus der vorher genannten Symptome kontinuierlich verlangsamt, bis das System von selbst resettet und danach unscheinbar und wie gewöhnlich normal startet (leider erkennt er dabei meine SSD nicht, weswegen ich manuell dann nochmal neu starten muss, wobei aber dann ohne Komplikationen).
Dies tritt jedes Mal nach einer kompletten Netztrennung auf, aber nicht wenn ich ihn nur unter Strom setze und anschließend eine Minute warte, bevor ich ihn dann richtig starte. Dies ist momentan auch meine einzige Option, welche aber verständlicherweise etwas lästig ist. 

Meine Frage an euch ist nun, ob ihr sowas irgendwoher kennt und ob euch irgendwelche Lösungsmöglichkeiten bekannt sind? Mehr als ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen oder den Rechner nicht mehr vom Strom zu trennen, würde mir da nicht einfallen...


----------



## Seriousjonny007 (28. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen,

Gartuliere du hast somit mindesten 1 defekten (Aufgeblähten) Elko in deinem Netzteil oder am Mainboard.

Am Mainboard schaut das so aus. (beispiel)

http://www.nickles.de/user/images/211232/!!!elkos2.jpg


Das Netzteil müstest du zerlegen um es zu überprüfen


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (28. Februar 2012)

Handhabe es genauso mit meinen Rechner, Steckdosenleiste komplett aus.
Allerdings schalte ich die Leiste nach der Arbeit als erstes ein, auch wenn ich noch nicht gleich an den Rechner gehe.
Ansonsten kam es bei meinen Rechner zum "Mehrfachstart" (Lüfter liefen an --- dann kurz Ruhe --- und dann erst der komplette Boot).

Kannst ja mal probieren die Leiste 10 Min. früher anzumachen, vielleicht hilft das ja schon und du musst die Kiste nicht gleich zerlegen.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo

Leider kann und darf ich dir bei der Instandsetzung deines Netzteiles nicht helfen, da in einem zum einen Netzteil lebensgefährliche Spannungen (auch nach mehreren Stunden!) herrschen, zum anderen aber auch die Betriebserlaubnis erlischt, was im Störungsfall dazu führen kann, dass du für die Störungen, die das Gerät verursachen könnte, haften müsstest.

Dazu kommt, dass man bei elektronischen Geräten nicht aufgrund eines Fehlerbildes definitiv auf ein bestimmtes Bauteil schließen kann...


----------



## Mko (28. Februar 2012)

Danke euch für die Antworten 

@Singlecoreplayer2500+
Wie gesagt, das Problem lässt sich entschärfen wenn man den Rechner etwa eine Minute vor dem Start bereits unter Strom setzt und somit ist es möglich zumindest ansatzweise damit zu leben, aber ideal ist das nicht unbedingt.

@Seriousjonny007
Ich muss sagen, dass ich so einen Fall bisher noch nicht gehabt habe und deswegen keine große Ahnung in der Richtung besitze, aber sollte dann eigentlich nicht der Rechner gar nicht mehr anspringen oder zumindest auch später Stabilitätsprobleme besitzen?

@Stefan
Keine Sorge, meine Fähigkeiten als Elektriker sind begrenzt und soweit wollte ich auch gar nicht gehen. Mich hat mit diesem Thread mehr die mögliche technische Fehlerursache und eine Lösungsmöglichkeit außerhalb des Netzteilgehäuses interessiert, da mir sowas bisher noch nie passiert ist.
Besonders würde mich auch interessieren, ob man Netzteile allgemein nicht ständig vom Netz trennen sollte, oder ob das nur ein zufälliger Defekt ist? (nicht dass ich bei einem Ersatz denselben Fehler wieder begehe)


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (29. Februar 2012)

Mko schrieb:


> @Stefan
> Keine Sorge, meine Fähigkeiten als Elektriker sind begrenzt und soweit wollte ich auch gar nicht gehen. Mich hat mit diesem Thread mehr die mögliche technische Fehlerursache und eine Lösungsmöglichkeit außerhalb des Netzteilgehäuses interessiert, da mir sowas bisher noch nie passiert ist.


Ah, OK ^^

Aufgrund der Beschreibung würde ich jetzt auf lange Sicht eher zum Austausch des Netzteiles raten.



Mko schrieb:


> Besonders würde mich auch interessieren, ob man Netzteile allgemein nicht ständig vom Netz trennen sollte, oder ob das nur ein zufälliger Defekt ist? (nicht dass ich bei einem Ersatz denselben Fehler wieder begehe)


Das hängt davon ab, was du mit ständig meinst. Grundsätzlich solltest du es aber vermeiden, das Gerät 'ständig' vom Netz zu trennen und es nur dann vom Netz trennen, wenn es längere Zeit (mehrere Stunden) nicht benutzt wird. Wenn du das Gerät für nur 10min vom Netz trennst, ist davon abzuraten. Bei mehreren Stunden (z.B. über Nacht) schaut es anders aus.


----------



## Mko (29. Februar 2012)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Das hängt davon ab, was du mit ständig meinst. Grundsätzlich solltest du es aber vermeiden, das Gerät 'ständig' vom Netz zu trennen und es nur dann vom Netz trennen, wenn es längere Zeit (mehrere Stunden) nicht benutzt wird. Wenn du das Gerät für nur 10min vom Netz trennst, ist davon abzuraten. Bei mehreren Stunden (z.B. über Nacht) schaut es anders aus.


 Ja gut, anders tue ich das nicht handhaben. Also ist das bei einer normalen Nutzung eher kein Problem? Ich kenne nämlich sonst eigentlich keinen, der sowas bei seinem Rechner über Jahre hinweg praktiziert und kann deswegen auf keine anderen Erfahrungswerte zurückgreifen.

Dann werde ich mal nach einem passenden Ersatz Ausschau halten. Solange es das alte ja grundsätzlich noch tut, besteht zumindest freundlicherweise keine dringende Notwendigkeit einer Neuanschaffung


----------



## mcmarky (1. März 2012)

Ich mache das eigentlich schon so seit Jahren.... PC und Router in eine abschaltbare Steckdosenleiste, genauso mit den Devolo Stromnetzwerkadaptern.

Jedoch wird bei mir kein Netzteil älter als 3 Jahre, da ich spätestens dann den Drang verspüre, ein neues noch leiseres Teil zu besorgen.


----------



## Mko (1. März 2012)

mcmarky schrieb:


> Ich mache das eigentlich schon so seit Jahren.... PC und Router in eine abschaltbare Steckdosenleiste, genauso mit den Devolo Stromnetzwerkadaptern.
> 
> Jedoch wird bei mir kein Netzteil älter als 3 Jahre, da ich spätestens dann den Drang verspüre, ein neues noch leiseres Teil zu besorgen.


 Wie gesagt, meins hat wahrscheinlich bereits 5 Jahre in verschiedenen Systemen seinen Dienst verrichtet


----------

